# Citrucel



## LeeMNAZ (Aug 8, 2007)

As I understand it, besides providing bulk, part of the reason for taking items like Citrucel, Metamucil and dried blueberries, is for it to absorb moisture in the stomach/colon, correct? My wife has been on the powdered Citrucel but I saw it in caplet form at Sam's Club, so I bought a bottle. In reading the directions on the bottle, it appears that the pills quickly absorb moisture. My question is, wouldn't the pills be better for a person than the powder?


----------



## anne71 (Sep 30, 2007)

I suspect that you can get good results with either. I like the powdered forms of fiber, because it is tasteless and dissolves completely in my water or tea. This way I know I'm getting enough liquid. Keep an eye on the amount of soluble versus insoluble fiber. Soluble fiber is better for IBS sufferers. Insoluble fiber can cause gas and make the intestines work too hard. Heather's website has a soluble fiber supplement that is good. Definitely explore fiber, though, it has been a help for me.


----------



## sunspot19 (Aug 31, 2007)

I doubt it makes much of a difference to go caplets versus the powder. Because I want to be able to take them when I am running around, I tend to use the caplets more than the powder, but that is just me.Incidentally, be aware that the caplet dose is claimed to be two tablets, but this is half the fiber of a normal dose of the powder. Very confusing and when I went to Citrucel's web site, the max dose indicated is actually four tablets, not 2, which then equates with the normal powder dosage.Sunspot


----------



## LeeMNAZ (Aug 8, 2007)

sunspot19 said:


> Incidentally, be aware that the caplet dose is claimed to be two tablets, but this is half the fiber of a normal dose of the powder. Very confusing and when I went to Citrucel's web site, the max dose indicated is actually four tablets, not 2, which then equates with the normal powder dosage.Sunspot


That's strange because it says on the bottle that we have that you can take 2 tablets at a time up to 6 times a day for adults. I think that the pills work better for people on the go but you do have to take more pills to equate to the powder dosage. I just thought that since they absorb moisture so quickly that they might be more effective than the powder.


----------



## sunspot19 (Aug 31, 2007)

Each caplet is only 500mg, and thus 2 caplets provide only 1k mg of fiber. If you look at the powder form, each dose (up to three times a day) is 2k mg of fiber.I think despite the directions on the label, there is information at citrucel's site and elsewhere with the following:"Adult Dose: Begin with 2 caplets and may be increased up to 4 as needed with 8 ounces of liquid. Not to exceed 12 caplets per day. Two adult doses of Citrucel Caplets (4 caplets) equals one scoop of Citrucel Powder."I am taking 4 caplets for breakfast, lunch and dinner, and I think this basically equates to the equivalent powder situ. I don't think the caplets are any more efficaceous at soaking up liquids. But then again, don't know more than I have read, and nothing I have read suggests a difference in how the two versions work.Sunspot


----------



## Canary (Aug 20, 2007)

I use the Citrucel tablets and have found them very helpful.


----------

